
2019 is the year to stop talking about ethics and start taking action - broskoski
https://www.fastcompany.com/90279512/2019-is-the-year-to-stop-talking-about-ethics-and-start-taking-action
======
yellowbuilding
Companies pursuing ethics will always be a trap.

First, for every ethical pursuit, a company must match it with a similar or
greater effort to advertise it.

If the advertising is ethical, well, it might not work very well. But, ethical
advertising might be another effort worth advertising about?

The thing is, companies will always be looking to replace material sacrifice
with scalable idealism. Ethics don’t work that way.

Ethics concern big sweeping systemic complexities, but approaching them as so
is _never_ going to work for a company. If companies want to go big, it’s
going to be in the mind, not in the bank.

The best solution for companies is to choose one or two issues and go all in.
Why? Because that’s all it takes!

Human beings conceive of ethics as the big intertwined things that they are,
and in a world with such little interest in ethics, addressing one problem in
a big way is enough to get a company the gold star approval.

Also, companies can just trash everything else at that point!

Companies are for profit. And that’s not changing any time soon.

------
tenpies
> start taking action

No please. 2018 was enough of a taste as to what "action" means to companies.
They are simply spineless against media back lash or a small minority of users
complaining.

